# "Only the boring are bored."



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I say:"If I am bored, I only have myself to blame!" (Unlike blaming others for my self-made problems)
My haunted house is open every night of the year (The Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Il.) People marvel that I am always doing "different" things here. Maybe that is because if I get bored doing a tour of my house them we are all really in trouble! (No two tours are quite the same.)
I do tours for each age group and I do attempt to pander to their expectations.
I also consciously strive to not copy other people's ideas, which garners compliments as they realize they are seeing some things that are really new and/or unique here, which is, I think, necessary since this is what I do for my living.


----------

